# Is the BB on a 2005 C50 English or Italian thread?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I've forgotten. You would think ITA since it's made in Italy. But didn't Colnago switch to English BBs a short time back?


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Italian.
The very newest EPS started with the English BBs, but even the C50s they were making for a while afterward were Italian, as they had the BB lugs made already...
My 2008 is Italian.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Clevor said:


> I've forgotten. You would think ITA since it's made in Italy. But didn't Colnago switch to English BBs a short time back?


A 2005 C50 definitely has an Italian BB. My 2008 C50, built during the 2009 model year has an English BB. My 2006 Cristallo has an Italian BB. The Colnagos made in Taiwan all have English BB's since the first one rolled off the assembly line in 2007, or was it 2006.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

What would be the logic of Colnago switching to English BBs on their latest frames??? I heard the answer a while back but I've forgotten. Hmmm, made in Italy but with an English BB?

I've had the first carbon crank Campy made in 2003 (brand new in box) for awhile now, and I gotta get some ole Record square taper BBs while I can to make it an original install. Shoot, I guess I gotta buy an ITA and ENG in case I get another Colnago frame (wink wink). They are not cheap at $110 each.


----------

